# Newly diagnosed



## SusanInATL (Apr 8, 2012)

I have what may seem to be a silly question but am trying to figure a few things out. To cut a long story short, I got ill at Christmas, couldn't get well, which led to X-rays where "something" was found on my thyroid.

Having gone through ultra-sounds & fine needle biopsy I am told that the growth on my thyroid is not cancer so nothing has to be done with it right now other than watch is. My Dr. told me that I have AutoImmune Thyroid Disease and am now taking Levothyroxine.

Anyway, my question is - is Auto Immune Thyroid Disease always Hashimoto's?

thanks in advance for any help trying to figure this all out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SusanInATL said:


> I have what may seem to be a silly question but am trying to figure a few things out. To cut a long story short, I got ill at Christmas, couldn't get well, which led to X-rays where "something" was found on my thyroid.
> 
> Having gone through ultra-sounds & fine needle biopsy I am told that the growth on my thyroid is not cancer so nothing has to be done with it right now other than watch is. My Dr. told me that I have AutoImmune Thyroid Disease and am now taking Levothyroxine.
> 
> ...












Hi there!

No, it is not always Hashimoto's but if they did FNA, the pathologist should have been able to identify the Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Would you know?

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Do you have the ultra-sound report as well?

Have you had any antibodies' tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

How much Levothyroxine are you on, for how long and do you feel better?

What is lurking in the back of your mind?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Autoimmune diseases of the thyroid can be:

Hashimoto's [hypo]
Graves [hyper]
Chronic Lymphocytis Thryroiditis

Here's a good article, edited by my rheumatologist, who is quite the expert on autoimmune diseases.
http://www.medicinenet.com/thyroid_disease/article.htm

And another general article:
http://www.localhealth.com/article/autoimmune-thyroid-diseases


----------



## SusanInATL (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks for the information. I'm scheduled to go back to the Dr in August for a 3 month check. I think I will call the Dr's office tomorrow and ask for more detail on which one it is.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If they did bloodwork, get a copy of it. Some tests are specific to autoimmune diseases.


----------



## SusanInATL (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a copy of the blood work and also a copy of the ultra sound. I do not have a copy of the FNA results.

Is there anything in particular I should be looking for on the blood work results?

thanks
Susan


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SusanInATL said:


> I have a copy of the blood work and also a copy of the ultra sound. I do not have a copy of the FNA results.
> 
> Is there anything in particular I should be looking for on the blood work results?
> 
> ...


Would you like to post your lab results and ranges here? We definitely need the ranges.


----------



## SusanInATL (Apr 8, 2012)

Thyroid Peroxidase = 149 (range 0 - 34)
Antithyroglobulin = <20 (range 0 - 40)

everything else shows within range
T4 = 1.06 (range 0.82 - 1.77)
TSH = 2.7 (range 0.45 - 4.5)
Triiodothyronine = 3.2 (range 2.0 - 4.4)

hope the above all makes sense. I'm still learning

I'm taking 50 mcg of Synthroid per day

thanks for everyones help, much appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SusanInATL said:


> Thyroid Peroxidase = 149 (range 0 - 34)
> Antithyroglobulin = <20 (range 0 - 40)
> 
> everything else shows within range
> ...


You appear undermedicated to me. Total 3 and Total 4 are both below the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab.

And, most of us feel best w/TSH @1.0 or less.

Read this please..........

FT3 and FT4 would be better tests.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## SusanInATL (Apr 8, 2012)

I finally called the Dr's office back this week and got confirmation that I do have Hashimoto's along with being Hypo. Interesting for sure as I begin the journey on how to live my life.

What diet to follow, what vitamins to take, wish I could find the energy to execise

so much to learn.

thanks everyone


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SusanInATL said:


> I finally called the Dr's office back this week and got confirmation that I do have Hashimoto's along with being Hypo. Interesting for sure as I begin the journey on how to live my life.
> 
> What diet to follow, what vitamins to take, wish I could find the energy to execise
> 
> ...


What is the doctor doing about your hypo state? No increase on your thyroxine replacement?

Do you feel good?


----------

